# Andy Sneap presets - S2.0



## Leec (Nov 9, 2010)

The next product from Toontrack's Metal Month series is out. It's a set of presets designed by Andy Sneap designed for The metal Foundry. 

https://www.toontrack.com/products.asp?item=94

I've just bought them. I liked the snare and kick sound on the Testament sample. For 7, I figured it would be worth a look. I'll let you know how I get on with them.


----------



## -Nolly- (Nov 9, 2010)

I grabbed them earlier and had a quick mess around, some VERY cool stuff in there! Lots of layering of samples, definitely more than a few really interesting approaches worth learning from.
Don't expect a mix to suddenly sound like one of Sneap's though - as he says in the video, these are just starting points.

Between this and the Metalheads EZX, Toontrack have already given metal guys a ton of new stuff to play with, it's going to be insane once all 4 products are out! Major props to 'em!


----------



## JamesM (Nov 9, 2010)

I will get this! As soon as I actually get Metal Foundry.


----------



## trb (Nov 9, 2010)

The Armada said:


> I will get this! As soon as I actually get Metal Foundry.



Same. I'm waiting for MF to go on sale.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 9, 2010)

Why do the thieves get to have all the fun?  

Oh well! I JUST got SD so I suppose I should stop bitching and work on getting that to the best shape I can.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Nov 9, 2010)

this is pretty exciting, looks like they'll have a new sdx or something next


----------



## satchfrk (Nov 9, 2010)

Just bought this now but can't figure out how to load it. I'm on a mac. Any hints?


----------



## Abiogenesis (Nov 9, 2010)

Just tried them, amazing! Will definitely work well for who's looking for an instant nice drum sound, but like Nolly said, it's a starting point...I'm blending these with other samples now and it sounds GOOD!\m/


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Leec! I'll definitely have to give these a go!


----------



## Tree (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't get the presets to show up in my preset dropdown 
There isn't a .dll that's in the zip file is there? I installed it, but can't seem to find any proof that it's actually on the computer.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Nov 10, 2010)

I was gonna buy Metal Foundry soon, but I guess I'll just have to wait and see what else is coming out soon!


----------



## Fred (Nov 10, 2010)

Tree said:


> I can't get the presets to show up in my preset dropdown
> There isn't a .dll that's in the zip file is there? I installed it, but can't seem to find any proof that it's actually on the computer.



I had this when I installed the producer presets for s2.0 - you need to log into your client area on the Toontrack site and download the latest version (can't remember what the release code is). Then they'll show up in the dropdown!

EDIT: sorry, that was phenomenally vague of me. Log in, go to "Downloads", and make sure you've got v2.2.2 installed. For some reason it doesn't update automatically, so you have to do it manually.


----------



## Xifter (Nov 10, 2010)

Fred said:


> I had this when I installed the producer presets for s2.0 - you need to log into your client area on the Toontrack site and download the latest version (can't remember what the release code is). Then they'll show up in the dropdown!
> 
> EDIT: sorry, that was phenomenally vague of me. Log in, go to "Downloads", and make sure you've got v2.2.2 installed. For some reason it doesn't update automatically, so you have to do it manually.


 
This^


----------



## Acme (Nov 11, 2010)

They are talking about complete midis of classic Accept and other songs in the video. Are these in this pack too? Or maybe these are gonna be the contents of one of the two yet unknown addons?


----------



## Despised_0515 (Nov 11, 2010)

Dude, I really wish I had MF now. 

Soon enough!


----------



## Menigguh (Nov 16, 2010)

Dude I LOVE THESE PRESETS

I love how he uses the room mics to simulate a fat reverb on the snare

rides and chinas really come out too

More than pleased

CANT WAIT FOR WHAT ELSE IS COMING OUT IN METAL MONTH


----------



## seesthend (Nov 16, 2010)

Menigguh said:


> Dude I LOVE THESE PRESETS
> 
> I love how he uses the room mics to simulate a fat reverb on the snare
> 
> ...


 
Metal Month continues!

http://www.toontrack.com/products.asp?item=92


----------



## drmosh (Nov 16, 2010)

so this new one only work if you already have ez-mix? nice marketing there


----------



## Leec (Nov 16, 2010)

Yeah. but, to be fair, all the titles released in Metal Month have required you to already own products in order to use them. It's been a month of add-ons, not new software.

Acme, nope, there's no midi included in the Producer Presets download. It looks like the final package will be a MIDI library. Maybe it'll be in those.


----------



## deely (Nov 24, 2010)

Here's a little test I did:
deely - S2.0 presets by Andy Sneap - SoundCloud


----------



## haukurhannes (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm having some troubles with this, I upgraded to 2.2.2, bought the presets (actually both of the S2.0 Allen Morgan presets along with the Andy Sneap ones), installed ... and nothing's showing up in the dropdown ... a little help? :*


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Dec 13, 2010)

there's a 2.2.3, just FYI


----------



## Gitte (Dec 13, 2010)

are there any more soundtests made by you guys? i'm really interested.


----------



## haukurhannes (Dec 14, 2010)

DrewsifStalin said:


> there's a 2.2.3, just FYI



I know, accidentally wrote 2.2.2, I have the 2.2.3 - any help anybody?


----------



## Variant (Dec 15, 2010)

Just downloaded them. The best presets I've encountered so far. The Testament one is really nice. If you got something better, _*post it*_ goddamn it!   

It's not perfect, IMHO (there's some slight balancing/panning issues, and his choices of when to bleed and when not to are not my gig) but the processing is done "right" getting things punchy and "in the room" without sounding over effected. Mainly proper compression and EQ.  Completely worth the nine bucks. 




> Here's a little test I did:
> deely - S2.0 presets by Andy Sneap - SoundCloud



Hear how fucking good this sounds?!  Also hear how hard panned, and loud that low floor tom is!


----------



## deely (Dec 15, 2010)

Variant said:


> Hear how fucking good this sounds?!  Also hear how hard panned, and loud that low floor tom is!



Yeah, but after a slight tweaking you can get really decent drum sound!


----------



## haukurhannes (Dec 16, 2010)

haukurhannes said:


> I know, accidentally wrote 2.2.2, I have the 2.2.3 - any help anybody?



Fixed! Found out that I installed the original Metal Foundry expansion on an external hard drive, reinstalled it, upgraded and all of the presets are up and running ... and sounding pretty cool



deely said:


> Here's a little test I did:
> deely - S2.0 presets by Andy Sneap - SoundCloud



Which one are you using there, loving the sound of it!


----------



## guy in latvia (Dec 16, 2010)

haukurhannes said:


> Which one are you using there, loving the sound of it!



sounds like the legacy one to me.


----------



## DVRP (Dec 16, 2010)

Dam that clip lol!


----------



## deely (Dec 17, 2010)

haukurhannes said:


> Which one are you using there, loving the sound of it!



I used Atrocity preset there. In the mix I prefer Legacy though.


----------



## Leec (Dec 17, 2010)

Right, I finally got around to sticking a test of sorts together. 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12437848/AndySneapSamples.mp3

The order of presets used is as follows:

Alaska
Atrocity
Deutsche Ballad
Legacy
Teutonic
my kit

On some of these presets, it's clearly not a fair test. The drums aren't meant to be played in this way for them. But it does seem that some of the presets we get have far more room and ambient mic than the actual Toontrack audio samples showcased. And it also shows how not ready right-out-the-box these are, so to speak. A couple of them sound ok, but most would need significant changes to work. At least that's the case with that little bit I recorded there.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn that sounds pretty sweet aside from the panning!


----------



## eric_was (Dec 24, 2010)

I had never added the Avatar kit to any of my presets. So how Andy has utilised and use the different kits is amazing. 
Im loving the Bleed and the Chamber mic work- How they have been used to replica verb and such- Absolute gold! 

If anyone has made better presets using the Andy style, i would love to see them.


----------

